
If you love writing code, do not become a “consultant”. Become a developer. - Max_Horstmann
http://maxhorstmann.net/2013/12/18/if-you-love-writing-code-do-not-become-a-consultant-become-a-developer/
======
jeffsaracco
Can't you do both?

